# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Сборка авиамодели с нуля!

## R&R

Решил создать отдельную тему куда буду забивать вопросы в процессе сборки и создания модели. Прошу сильно не пинать и тему не удалять потому, что отношу себя к категории "чайникофф" причем - пустых   :)  Да и в темах подобного рода на сайтах моделистов не всегда можно найти ответы на все вопросы. Может быть уважаемые модераторы пришпилят это тему? Помимо вопросов хочу описывать процесс создания, для таких же, как я!

И так! Поехали? Купил себе модел самолета масштабом 1:48. Почему? Модели самолетов большего масштаба, на мой взгляд, мелковаты, а меньшего слишком громоздки да и цена кусается - от 40$ и выше! Модель самолета P-47D "NOZE ART" фирмы Academy. Вторую модель подарили, это A-1H SKYRAIDER фирмы Revell.

Вопрос первый! С какой начать свой путь в мир миниатюры?

Согласно инструкции модели Revell`а купил краски той же фирмы потому, что они каталогизированы и каждый цвет имеет свою маркировку в отличии от Academy. Конечно Academy`я в этом плане дает возможность полету фантазии, но это не для новичка. Согласно инструкции Academy`и можно подобрать цвета для модели, сравнивая по названию, что я и сделал, надписав в инструкции номера цветов Revell. 
О краске! Точнее, о её цене! Одна баночка Revell 14 мл стоит три доллара, но так как я брал сразу много (больше десяти), то мне сделали скидку в 1$ на каждую (прелести капиталистического мира :)  ).  Здесь я первый раз лоханулся  :) ! Оказывается, что краски для моделистов выпускаются несколькими фирмами. Те, что мне известны на данный момент и доступны в продаже, это TAMIYA и HUMBROL Heller. 

Вопрос второй! Кто какие краски предпочитает? Может быть есть какие-то скрытые особенности красок разных фирм? Какие-то может лучьше использовать при окраске отдельных частей (мелких, крупных)? Какие-то лучьше использовать при работе кисточками, а какие-то - аэрографом?

Приобрел круглые кисточки фирмы HUMBROL Heller от 0 (ноль) до 6, стоимостью от 2.5$ до 3.5$ (чем больше размер, тем больше цена) и до этого купил кисточку Revell`а размером 3/0, а ценой почти 5 баксофф  :shock:  (обратная тенденция - чем меньше размер, тем больше цена)! Кисточки от HUMBROL Heller размером меньше ноля покупать не стал - показались со слишком коротким ворсом в сравнении с Revell. 

Вопрос третий? Как выбрать кисточку? Какой длинны ворс для чего больше применим? Ваши советы!

Ну и последнее о моих приобретениях! Стоп-коллор фирмы HUMBROL Heller - он какого-то фиолетового цвета, чем меня и озадачил! В стеклянной баночке 28 мл, цену упустил - не знаю сколько стоит  :) ! Клейкая лента фирмы TAMIYA шириной 10 мм используется, как стоп-коллор, стоит почти 6.5 $. Шпклевка фирмы TAMIYA в тюбике 32 гр и никаких инструкций. А теперь несколько вопросов!

Вопросы: Как и чем наносить и удалять стоп-коллор (не ленту  :) )? Каких фирм существуют стоп-коллоры и какие из них лучьше в использовании? Проблемы, возникающие при использовании стоп-коллора? Почему шпаклевка не имеет закрепителя? В моем представлении все шпаклевки состоят из наполнителя и закрепителя. Проинструктируйте, пожалуйста, как пользоваться шпаклевкой (как быстро она высыхает?). Может быть есть какой-то инструмент для работы с ней - ни на одном сайте я про это не нашел? 

Из клеев я остановился на Revell в маленьком синеньком "стоячем" тюбике 12.5 гр с тонкой металлической трубочкой. Но клеев было куча -  в разных упаковках (тюбики, склянки) разных объемов. 
Растворители я упустил, может и правильно - подожду пока вы посоветуете какой приобрести. 

Вопрос: Ацетон - для чего можно его использовать? Очистка, промывка, обезжиривание? Самый доступный и дешовый материал! 

Все цены указаны с учетом региона (Израиль)  :) 

Кому-то может показаться, что я слишком тороплюсь с приобретением материалов и вопросами. Но я привык так - сначала все подготовить и подготовиться, а потом делать!  :D 

Спасибо всем заранее за ваши советы, мнения и комментарии!!!

С Уважением!!! R&R

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вопрос первый! С какой начать свой путь в мир миниатюры?


Я думаю, что начинать надо с модели, которая хорошо собирается. Чтобы отработать на ней базовые навыки по сборке, склейке, покраске, декалированию.
Конкретно про эти две модели не могу сказать ничего (не моя тема), но думаю, что можно начинать с любой из них :-)




> Вопрос второй! Кто какие краски предпочитает? Может быть есть какие-то скрытые особенности красок разных фирм? Какие-то может лучьше использовать при окраске отдельных частей (мелких, крупных)? Какие-то лучьше использовать при работе кисточками, а какие-то - аэрографом?


Краски - вопрос большой, вполне потянет на отдельную статью. Постараюсь кратко сформулировать основные моменты.
1. По своей основе краски можно разделить на три группы:
а) нитрокраски
б) алкидные эмали
в) акриловые краски.
Нитрокраски на Западе, насколько я понимаю, не продаются, ибо токсичны. В России вроде можно купить, но не вижу смысла этого делать.
Алкидные эмали производят многие фирмы. Самые известные это Humbrol, Revell, Testors/Model Master, Xtra Color, White Ensign.
Все эти краски отличаются хорошей укрывистостью и могут быть использованы как при покраске аэрографом, так и кистью.
Humbrol и Revell я бы отнес к универсальным краскам – у них много цветов.
Testors/Model Master это мой любимый брэнд, мне нравится качество поверхности после покраски, кроме того они выпускают краски по стандартам FS и, что особенно приятно, Тесторс выпускает краски наборами по цветам ВВС разных стран. Например, у них есть цвета ВВС СССР времен войны, и современные цвета.
Экстра Колор известны своими красками немецких люфтваффе. Эти краски изготовлены по стандартам RLM, т.е. не надо ничего смешивать и можно применять как есть. Особенность этих красок в долгом их высыхании. Полное высыхание может занять несколько дней.
White Ensign – относительно новый брэнд. Обзор можно посмотреть здесь: http://modelism.airforce.ru/technolo...lors/index.htm
Многие предпочитают акриловые краски – они практически нетоксичны и можно красить в квартире. Они быстро сохнут и обладают хорошей укрывистостью. Недостаток в том, что гамма этих красок, как правило, меньше чем у эмалей. Выпускает такие краски Тамийя, Ганзе, Тесторс и т.д.
Все краски могут быть глянцевыми, полуматовыми, матовыми. Тут надо иметь в виду два факта. 1) Как правило, военные самолеты красятся матовой/полуматовой краской. 2) Декаль лучше ложится на глянцевую поверхность. 
Поэтому если модель красится матовой краской, то перед приклейкой декалей ее желательно задуть глянцевым лаком. Затем приклеить декали, и после высыхания задуть все матовым/полуматовым лаком.




> Вопрос третий? Как выбрать кисточку? Какой длины ворс для чего больше применим? Ваши советы!


Вообще, лучше всего красить модели аэрографом. Никакой кисточкой нельзя добиться результата, сравнимого с покраской аэрографом. Кисточки нужны для покраски мелких деталей и для всяких эффектов (старение, сухая кисть, отмывка...). Я пользуюсь кисточками, купленными в магазине для художников. Они гораздо более лучшего  качества, чем те, что производят Хамброл и Ревелл. Но и более дорогие, увы... Размеры разные, в зависимости от вида работы. Самые ходовые – тонкие, начиная от номера 000. Кстати, такой же кисточкой я наношу клей.




> Вопросы: Как и чем наносить и удалять стоп-коллор (не ленту  :) )? Каких фирм существуют стоп-коллоры и какие из них лучьше в использовании? Проблемы, возникающие при использовании стоп-коллора?


Наносить – кисточкой. После засыхания стоп-колор образует эластичную латексную пленку, которая легко удаляется с поверхности, например, пинцетом. Кисточку надо промывать растворителем для целлюлозы – больше ничего не берет :-) Проблема со стоп-колором в том, что трудно сделать ровную границу. Поэтому часто края маскируют лентой, а остальное замазывают стоп-колором.




> Почему шпаклевка не имеет закрепителя? В моем представлении все шпаклевки состоят из наполнителя и закрепителя. Проинструктируйте, пожалуйста, как пользоваться шпаклевкой (как быстро она высыхает?). Может быть есть какой-то инструмент для работы с ней - ни на одном сайте я про это не нашел?


Потому что однокомпонентная шпаклевка не нуждается в закрепителе :-) Однокомпонентная шпаклевка высыхает очень быстро – буквально за считанные минуты, после чего ее можно обрабатывать абразивами. Я уже писал, что при заделке больших щелей такая шпаклевка дает усадку, поэтому в таких случаях надо пользоваться наполнителями – например кусочками пластика. Я наношу шпаклевку импровизированными шпателями из кусочков картона или полистирола. Кстати, маленький совет. После нанесения шпаклевки через пару минут излишки можно снять ватной палочкой, смоченной в жидкости для снятия лака с ногтей.
Если Вы все же не можете преодолеть психологический барьер в пользовании однокомпонентной шпаклевкой :-) то есть и двухкомпонентные эпоксидные шпаклевки. Их делает та же Тамийя и Миллипут. Они дороже по цене и сохнут почти сутки. Зато не дают усадки.




> Вопрос: Ацетон - для чего можно его использовать? Очистка, промывка, обезжиривание? Самый доступный и дешевый материал!


Ответ. Ни для чего. Как растворитель ацетон слишком летуч и токсичен. Просто забудьте про него :-)

----------


## Sorm

Примерно про такую ветку и говорил. Ну раз меня опередили добавлю несколько своих вопросов по ходу уже сборки:

1. Склеиваются топливные баки, состоящие из двух половинок. Естественно появдяются неровности. Зачищаем. Страдает расшивка. Ну с внутренней более менее понятно, а как востановить внешнюю расшивку?

2. Деколи на неровную повернхность похо ложаться. Даже на неровную краску. Как с этим бороться?

3. Какие нибудь общие принципы покраски кистью? (если существуют)
Даже мелкие детали тяжело покрасить более-менее ровно?

----------


## Д.Срибный

1. Внешнюю расшивку восстанавливать трудно. Проще спилить ее и нарезать заново внутреннюю. Или уж стараться не трогать ее при зачистке шва. Но, как правило, за редкими исключениями, внутренняя расшивка более точно передает фактуру стыка панелей, так что, как правило, внешнюю расшивку стараются перерезать на внутреннюю.

2. Для этого перед нанесением декали на поверхность наносят глянцевый лак. После высыхания декали (пару дней) можно опять задуть все матовым лаком (если требуется). Кроме того, существуют специальные жидкости, которые улучшают прилегание декали к поверхности. Наиболее популярные это MicroScale Set & Sol. Сначала смачивают поверхность сетом, сет удаляет жиры и масла, усиливает клеющие свойства декали и слегка смягчает декаль для лучшего облегания неровностей. После этого прикладываете к поверхности декаль. Когда декаль установлена на место - смачиваете ее второй жидкостью - солом. Это растворитель, который слегка растворяет подложку декали и приваривает ее к краске. При этом декаль размягчается и сильно сморщивается, но трогать ее нельзя - при высыхании она плотно обляжет все неровности и натянется на них.

3. Если в один слой краска ложится плохо, то надо красить в несколько слоев, давая просохнуть каждому слою перед покраской следующего.

----------


## An-Z

> Вопрос первый! С какой начать свой путь в мир миниатюры?


Начните с имеющей меньше деталей и меньшую цветову гамму ( проще говоря, которую красить легче:)





> Вопрос второй! Кто какие краски предпочитает? Может быть есть какие-то скрытые особенности красок разных фирм? Какие-то может лучьше использовать при окраске отдельных частей (мелких, крупных)? Какие-то лучьше использовать при работе кисточками, а какие-то - аэрографом


Можно констатировать, что у нас цены примерно одинаковые на краски, да и на остальные причиндалы тоже.. Краски каждый выбирает сам, по субъективному удобству пользования. Я всю дорогу красил нитроэмалью, пока не появился АКАН, тоже на нитрооснове. Крашу им. Считаю эту краску лучшей на сегодня, а по металликам всех видов вообще вне конкуренции. Стоит в Москве на Клубе 60 рублей (почти 2 буказоида). Да, очень хорошей считаю краску Gunze Sangio и Hobby Colour (кажись, японская), только хорошие впечатления. Пользовался я и ревеловской, хумбролом и моделмастером. Оценка неоднозначная. Ревеловские краски были глянцевые(Ербасс какой то красил), сохли очень долго.. наставил пальцев даже после 3 дней сушки. Хумброл который матовый, матовый очень сильно, потом могут возникнуть проблемы с "серебрением" декали, глянцевый же тоже сохнет долго. Моделмастер меня больше всего озадачил, красил ихним "блестящим алюминием". Первый опыт был очень приятный, а вот через год "серебрянка" сохнуть отказалась вовсе.. Но не смотря ни на что я эти краски использую для всяких "подмалёвок" кистью.




> Вопрос третий? Как выбрать кисточку? Какой длинны ворс для чего больше применим? Ваши советы


Длина ворса на мой взгляд не критична и у всех кисточек примерно одинаковая.. (т.е. оптимальная), а вот на форму кисти внимание обратить стоит.. узкая и тонкая 000 /00  для подмалёвок мелких деталек, плотная и широкая для тонировки "сухой кистью". Мне от сборки "варгейма" достался набор кистей от Cidatel, кажись.. очень доволен! Но модели вообще лучше красить аэрографом!




> Вопросы: Как и чем наносить и удалять стоп-коллор (не ленту  :) )? Каких фирм существуют стоп-коллоры и какие из них лучьше в использовании? Проблемы, возникающие при использовании стоп-коллора? Почему шпаклевка не имеет закрепителя? В моем представлении все шпаклевки состоят из наполнителя и закрепителя. Проинструктируйте, пожалуйста, как пользоваться шпаклевкой (как быстро она высыхает?). Может быть есть какой-то инструмент для работы с ней - ни на одном сайте я про это не нашел


Я колор-стоп наношу иголкой вбитой в пишущий узел одноразовой ручки, кисточкой врят ли стоит, после высыхания "стопа"  ворсинки будет тяжело разлепить.. Когда площади большие, пользуюсь стомотологическим инструментом. Кроме хамброльного пользуюсь (сейчас) ревеловским, он белый, кажется поэластичнее, но это не критично по моему. Проблемы могут быть если колор стоп остаётся очень на долго не снятым. Был случай, когда помутнел кое где фонарь, после месяца, или двух, пребывания под покрытием. Иногда снимается краска, но это когда было лениво обезжиривать и грунтовать модель.. Снимается легко, я той же иглкой, что и наношу, как вариант - зубочистка.
По шпаклёвки Дмитрий уже ответил. Я наношу её тем же стоматологическим инструментом, очень рекомендую познакомиться со стоматологом - у них огромное количество нужного нам инструмента!! Лучшая шпаклёвка на мой взгляд тамиевская, однокомпонентная. Сохнет быстро, липнет хорошо, усадка минимальна.




> Вопрос: Ацетон - для чего можно его использовать? Очистка, промывка, обезжиривание? Самый доступный и дешовый материал


Длительное использование ацетона в не вентилируемом помещении вносит новый, ещё мало изученный, элемент в моделизме... но водка лучше! :lol:  А если серьёзно, то пользоваться им можно, но осторожно. Вентиляция обязательна. Его минус перед другими нитрорастворителями - быстро испаряется, поэтому я разбавляю краски 646 растворителем, иногда с добавлением 648.. Хотя может я на него уже подсел.. А для промывки кистей и аэрографа - самоё милое дело.. только промывать лучше вне дома.

----------


## An-Z

> Склеиваются топливные баки, состоящие из двух половинок. Естественно появдяются неровности. Зачищаем. Страдает расшивка. Ну с внутренней более менее понятно, а как востановить внешнюю расшивку?
> 
> 2. Деколи на неровную повернхность похо ложаться. Даже на неровную краску. Как с этим бороться?
> 
> 3. Какие нибудь общие принципы покраски кистью? (если существуют)
> Даже мелкие детали тяжело покрасить более-менее ровно?


1. Внешнюю долой!! Расшиваем унутрь! Конечно можно, шпаклёвкой.. с помощью скотча выкладываешь линию расшивки, заполняешь шпаклёвкой, после высыхания шкуришь до скотча, аккуратно его сымаешь.. и если повезло, получается наружняя линия расшивки

2. Дело может быть и в декали. Ести такие, что по своёй жёсткости соперничают с картоном, такие в мусор!! Перед переводом основной части декали стоит потренироваться на ненужном элементе декали, они практически всегда есть. И дождаться полного высыхания её на кусочке пластика.. покрашенного той же краской что и модель. Если декаль плохо прилипла к краске, значит её надо размягчить. Размягчают у нас традиционно спиртом.. у них хитрыми жидкостями типа MicroSol MicroSet, я успешно использую весь арсенал этих средств, но иногда и они не помогают. Некоторые декали, "Канга" хорошо садится на модель бензином. Если ничего не помогает, можно декаль просто приклеить разведённым ПВА. Чтоб декаль ложилась хорошо, надо чтоб поверхность была глаждкая, поэтому считаю, что красить матовой краской модель, потом покрывать глянцевым лаком места под декали, а потом снова всё матовым лаком как то нерационально. Красьте глянцевой краской, спокойно наносите на неё декаль, а уж потом лаком нужной матовости..

3. Про покраску кисточкой послушал бы сам, выходит не очень.. Одно могу сказать, краски на кисточке не должно быть много.. проверено. И краска это не нитра..

----------


## R&R

Ну что, продолжим? Спасибо всем за ответы и рекомендации! Я их в текстовый редактор копирую   :Wink:  .

Аэрограф, аэрограф, аэрограф. Ох уж мне этот аэрограф! Обзовем их первый, второй, третий и четвертый! 

Вопрос: Может быть вам знакомо что-нибудь из этого и вы сможете мне порекомендовать какой из них приобрести? Цены на них следующие:первый - 320; второй - 450; третий - 350; четвертый - 150 (курс доллара 1$=4.70). 
Хозяин-продавец конечно же порекомендовал мне приобрести за 450, да это и понятно  :) ! Какой-либо правды от него по поводу качества добиться не получилось, сказал, что у него весь товар хороший. Фирмы я забыл уточнить - сам дурак!  :)


Извините!!! Перепутал цены аэрографов! Исправлено на следующий день после ответа An-Z

----------


## R&R

Компрессор к аэрографу: характеристики - 220V; CYCLE - 50HZ; RPM - 1450; AMP - 0,35; dBA - 59; CFM - 1,6. Не судите строго, многие из этих цифр мне ничего не говорят  :( . Выбор не большой - он один единственный стоимостью 980. В другом месте есть еще Ревеловский но цена - сидите? Цена 4500!!! :shock: 

Вопрос: Каким характеристикам должен соответствовать компрессор для аэрографа? Стоит ли брать этот или...   Или от Ревела :-х ? 

И так, выбор свой я остановил на P-47D, масштаб 1:48. Почему? Потому, что уже распаковал пару литников и выковырял из них крылья и фюзеляж  :) . Сборка модели начинается с кабины пилота. В кабине пилота, как это не странно  :) , есть приборная панель! Размещение приборов в принципе соответствует оригиналу (пол-ночи искал фотографии для сравнения. Нашел две не лучшего качества и сравнивал с кокпитом из игры ИЛ-2). Хотелось бы выделить приборы на панели, прорисовать их. Но приборы настолько мелкие, что увидеть их не защищенным глазом очень сложно! Да и самая маленькая кисточка толстовата для обвода приборов.

Вопрос: Какой кратности увеличительные стекла вы используете (понятно, что лупа не должна быть ручной, лупы часовщика я просто не могу найти и поможет ли она)? Каким инструментом обводить мелкие (микроскопические) элементы?

На сегодня вроде все! Еще раз спасибо огромное за помощь! С терпением жду ваших ответов, предложений и рекомендаций!

С Уважением! R&R

----------


## An-Z

> ...Вопрос: Может быть вам знакомо что-нибудь из этого и вы сможете мне порекомендовать какой из них приобрести? Цены на них следующие:первый - 150; второй - 350; третий - 450; четвертый - 320 (курс доллара 1$=4.70)....
> Хозяин-продавец конечно же порекомендовал мне приобрести за 450, да это и понятно  :) ! Какой-либо правды от него по поводу качества добиться не получилось, сказал, что у него весь товар хороший. Фирмы я забыл уточнить - сам дурак!  :)


Берите первый, если увлечение угаснет, не жалко будет выкинуть..:) или подарить, когда созреете на "третий", "четвёртый" лучше вообще не рассматривать, к аэрографам такого типа я отношусь с предубеждением.

----------


## An-Z

> Компрессор к аэрографу: характеристики - 220V; CYCLE - 50HZ; RPM - 1450; AMP - 0,35; dBA - 59; CFM - 1,6. Не судите строго, многие из этих цифр мне ничего не говорят  .....
> .....Вопрос: Каким характеристикам должен соответствовать компрессор для аэрографа? Стоит ли брать этот или...   Или от Ревела :-х ?


У компрессора для наших дел должен быть рессивер (баллон такой) на пару (лучше больше) литров, рабочее давление в пределах 1-2 атм. В вашем случае о давлении говорит скорей всего CFM - 1,6, но в какой системе измерений? фиг знает.. Наличие регулятора давления желательно.. Важно чтоб компрессор был расчитан на длительную работу.. хотя есть такие, которые за пять минут нагоняют в ресивер 50 атм и сами отключаются.. а созданный запас воздуха позволяет работать очень долго.. надо поискать  ссылки, где то это уже неоднократно описывалось.




> ...Вопрос: Какой кратности увеличительные стекла вы используете (понятно, что лупа не должна быть ручной, лупы часовщика я просто не могу найти и поможет ли она)? Каким инструментом обводить мелкие (микроскопические) элементы?


 Вполне хватает 2-4х кратной.. у меня простенькая китайская стекляшка с двумя "крокодильчиками", хватает вполне.. Конечно ходелось бы здоровенную линзу с подсветкой, но она стоит дороже http://www.chipdip.ru/shop/article.x...id=5&gid=60872
такая например.. 
Приборные доски оживляют методом сухой кисти, его тоже описывали неоднократно, суть в том, что по приборам проходят кистью чуть смоченной белой (светлосерой) краской.

----------


## R&R

Жду ваших советов по приведеному выше!!!!

Перерыл свой архив сайтов, но про метод работы "сухуой кистью" ничего не нашел. Просто пишуть "окраска сухой кистью", а описнания нет.

Киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на ресурс, описывающий "сухую кисть". 

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Да запросто :)

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...ord/TnT087.htm

----------


## R&R

> Да запросто :)
> 
> http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...ord/TnT087.htm


Для таких же знатоков английского языка, как и я выкладываю перевод данного ресурса, сделанный при помощи компьютерной программы ПРОМТ. Смысл в общем понятен!

Абзац 1 (А1) Большинство моделистов имеет серьезное желание быть способным красить крошечную крошечную деталь с навыком мастера. Немного сделал мы знаем, что владелец{мастер} использовал простую технику по имени Drybrushing. Название{имя} говорит этому весь ....., который Вы красите с щеткой, которая является почти на 100 % сухой. Позвольте мне пробегать эту простую, но очень эффективную технику шаг за шагом.
А2 Вышеупомянутая фотография показывает основные пункты, в которых Вы нуждаетесь для drybrushing, и они включают.
А3 Бутылка Плоской краски .... квартира красит работы лучше чем блеск, хотя блеск может использоваться. Пластмассовая крышка для того, чтобы смешивать краски и применять краски. Высококачественная щетка краски.
А4 Хорошо... давайте начнем....
А5 Самая важная часть этого процесса - щетка. Вы хотите щетины очень высокого качества. В моем случае я использую щетку US$6, которая является *8 Сапфир С60 Робертом Сайммонсом. Вы не должны получить эту точную щетку ....., любая приличная щетка сделает ..... широкие работы щетки типа лучше.
А6 Мы начинаем с непокрашенного 1/48 Hasegawa приборная панель Знака 9 Вспыльчивого человека. Эта приборная панель - о размере моего ногтя большого пальца руки. поднятая деталь удивительна. Этот комплект даже идет с переводной картинкой приборной панели, но я предпочитаю drybrushing технику.
А7 Первый распылитель краски группа основной цвет (квартира черный). 
А8 Затем примените вашу краску drybrushing к пластмассовой крышке. Я сделал это с хлопком Q-наконечника моет ...., но почти что - нибудь сделает .... типа пипетки.
А9 Мягко приложите в краску ..., Вы хотите очень маленькое количество краски на вашей щетке краски.
А10 Удалите 95 % краски от щетки краски, вытирая это на клинексе. Слишком много краски разрушит живопись, которую Вы пробуете сделать. Слишком небольшая краска никогда не проблема
А11 Возьмите ваш почти сухой, чистят и сильно ударяют это назад и вперед слегка поперек поднятой детали, которую Вы хотите выдвинуть на первый план. Движение кустарника - почти быстрое и нежное движение "чистки". Только притворитесь, что Вы используете щетку, чтобы убрать, некоторые стирают приборной панели. Цель состоит в том, чтобы выдвинуть на первый план поднятую деталь.
А12 Поднятая деталь выглядит хорошей теперь будучи drybrushed с плоской белой краской.
А13 Для этой приборной панели, некоторые из шаблонов имеют красноватые коричневые грани драгоценного камня. Так что я маскировал использование Blu-tac, который может быть найден в любом приличном магазине.
А14 Я drybrush, моя традиция смешала красноватую коричневую краску к граням драгоценного камня приборной панели, которые, как предполагается, являются красными. Для этого вида сосредоточенной детали drybrushing я использую узкую щетку. 
А15 Несколько пальто "Будущего" на шаблонах, чтобы дать их тот стеклянный взгляд. Шаблоны кажутся черными на этой картине из-за Будущего, которое было применено к ним. Этот темный черный эффект вызван Будущим и останется тот путь. Я обычно надевал бы по крайней мере 3 пальто Будущего на шаблонах, чтобы дать им эффект стекла на дисках.
А16 И так Вы имеете это. Как последний штрих Вы можете drybrush черная краска на некоторых из областей на приборной панели, что Вы хотели бы быть черным, которые в настоящее время имеют некоторую краску drybrushed на них (не шаблоны). Эти области включили бы маленькое исправление вокруг красных граней драгоценного камня инструмента. Поскольку Вы можете видеть, что есть некоторая красная краска, которая получила{попала} на приборной панели. Вы сделали бы это с маленькой щеткой. Вы можете также красить любые кнопки и т.д с прекрасной щеткой детали. Знак 9 Вспыльчивого человека не имеет белых граней драгоценного камня инструмента, но я предпочитаю думать об этом как артистическая лицензия. Белые грани драгоценного камня заставляют инструменты выделиться. Drybrushing также работает очень хорошо на, показывает на экране/поймает в сети. Дайте этому попытку ...., Вы будете наслаждаться результатами.
Помните ..., эта приборная панель является размером вашего ногтя большого пальца руки.

Спасибо мне за то, что вам!  :D

----------


## R&R

Вопрос! Название цвета "Flat Black" - какой это цвет краски? По возможности приведите номер цвета краски Revell или Humbrol.

Срасибо!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Flat Black - это просто матовый черный :-)

Кстати, если это для приборки - рекомендую пару капель белой краски, иначе доска будет слишком черной.

----------


## R&R

Вот и я подумал о том, что если покрасить приборку черным то это будет слишком. Тем более - везде пишут о том, что черный цвет надо использовать в последнюю очередь, иначе он проступает через нанесенный слой светлой краски.

Вопрос! Может быть для приборной панели использовать другой цвет, допустим - серый? Или все же белая краска, нанесенная "сухой кистью" сохранит свой цвет на черной основе?

Расскажите кто-нибудь про грунтовку! 

Вопросы! Какие грунтовки предпочитаете, каких фирм? Как (в какой пропорции) и чем разводится грунтовка? Стоит ли наносить грунтовку на приборную панель?

Уважаемый Дмитрий, не могли бы Вы почаще заглядывать в этот топик и опытных специалистов заманить сюда?  :) 

Спасибо за ответ!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да не надо серым. Просто надо немного осветлить черный. Это называется "масштабное осветление". Значит это, что на маленькой модели слишком темная краска будет скрадывать все детали, поэтому чем меньше масштаб, тем больше надо осветлять темную краску. В то же время, если это черная, она должна оставаться черной, просто более светлого оттенка.

Сухая кисть же предназначена только для того, чтобы подчеркнуть детали, сделать их более "объемными". Делается это так, берете со дна баночки сгусток краски и кладете его на бумажную салфетку, чтобы впиталась жикая составляющая. Оставшийся пигмент берете на кончик кисти, потом вытираете кисть бумажной салфеткой так, чтобы пигмента осталось совсем чуть-чуть (поэтому-то и "сухая кисть"). И проводите этой кистью по всем выступающим деталям, по краям приборов и т.д. При этом они становятся светлее и их лучше видно. В реальном масштабе выступающие части лучше освещены, поэтому их хорошо видно. В маленьком масштабе этот эффект пропадает, поэтому мы имитируем его сухой кистью.
Тут главное не переборщить. Лучше брать краски совсем чуть-чуть и повторить процедуру несколько раз, чтобы добиться желаемого эффекта, чем испортить все за один проход кисти :-)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Да не надо серым. Просто надо немного осветлить черный. Это называется "масштабное осветление". Значит это, что на маленькой модели слишком темная краска будет скрадывать все детали, поэтому чем меньше масштаб, тем больше надо осветлять темную краску.


Есть мнение, что кабины подвергать масштабному осветлению не обязательно. Они мелкие, разглядываем мы их с небольшой дистанции -> эффект масштабного осветления не столь важен.




> В то же время, если это черная, она должна оставаться черной, просто более светлого оттенка.


Дима, спасибо, повеселил цветокорректора  :D  :D  :D 
Как нет слегка беременных, так нет светло-черного цвета. Если в черном присутствует светлый оттенок, то это уже не черный, это темно-серый  :D  Или экстремально-темно-белый :D :D :D :D :D

В пинципе, мысль использовать темно-серый для имитации черных панелей вполне здравая. В палитре Model Master была даже такая краска - Interior Black, а у Xtracolor'а - Scale Black. По сути это обычные нейтральные темно-серые краски. Можно использовать их, а можно и просто добавить в черную каплю белой.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А кто говорил про светло-черную? Я писал "В то же время, если это черная, она должна оставаться черной, просто более светлого оттенка."
У цвета может быть оттенок? 
Давай не будем углубляться в профессионально-цветокорректировочную терминологию, я думаю, что мысль я выразил вполне понятно :-)

И все же, если панель черного цвета, я настаиваю на ее осветлении. Иначе кокпит будет просто выглядеть как угольная яма. Кстати, я не одинок в своем мнении :-)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А кто говорил про светло-черную? Я писал "В то же время, если это черная, она должна оставаться черной, просто более светлого оттенка."
> У цвета может быть оттенок? 
> Давай не будем углубляться в профессионально-цветокорректировочную терминологию, я думаю, что мысль я выразил вполне понятно :-)


Ага, и упустить такую возможность поспорить на профессиональные темы  :D  :D  :D 

Должно быть, я слишком долго работаю с цветом, поэтому опять ни фига не понял...  :D  Черный - это черный, у него отсутствуют *любые* свет, цвет и, как следствие, оттенок. Черный с более светлым оттенком - это темно-серый (если монохромный) или темно-синий(зеленый, красный и т.п., если с цветовым оттенком)

Дима, я бы не спорил, я, в принципе, твою мысль понял. Но с советом твоим согласиться не могу. Человек спрашивает о возможности заменить черную на серую, ты говоришь, что так делать не нужно, а нужно в черную добавить каплю белой. Ну чесслово, что в черную добавить каплю белой, что сразу темно-серую взять - _никакой_ разницы. Только темно-серую ты берешь готовой, из банки, а "черную более светлого оттенка" тебе еще мешать надо. Оно тебе надо :shock: Естественно, я речь веду именно о темно-серой, а не о каком-нибудь FS36231 или FS36440.

Я сейчас пользуюсь Моделмастеровским 1592 Black-Gray RAL 7021. Попробуй, для 72-го или 48-го масштаба - самое оно. Достаточно темный, чтобы сойти за черный и, в то же время, достаточно светлый, чтобы на нем была видна черная смывка.

И еще. Я там, в предыдущем посте _не над тобой_ смеялся. Не принимай близко к сердцу, ОК?  :)

----------


## R&R

Интереснай диспут получилси! :)  Учту оба мнения! А на вопрос про шпаклевание ответит кто-нибудь (вопрос см. выше)?
И про аэрографы - хачу альтернативнае мнение!

----------


## Sorm

Ну что продолжим вечер вопросов и ответов:

1. Уже несколько раз слышал про лак. Используется специальный модельный, или...? (Просто сейчас выходные в город не выбраться, попытаю Вас, тем более Дмирий разрешил   :Wink:  )

2. Народ.... ну хоть кто то поделитесь приемами покраски кистью. Крашу отдельные элементы Revell'ской краской, явно выраженные следы от кисточки остаются ????????? :shock: 

3. Ну и напоследок - вообще реально модель покасить кистью, без аэрографа. Денег на енту штуку выделить сразу не могу  :roll:  Может быть со временем. Кто что скажет?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А на вопрос про шпаклевание ответит кто-нибудь (вопрос см. выше)?


Про шпаклевание вопроса выше не нашел. Нашел про однокомпонентную шпаклевку TAMIYA.

Шпаклевка очень хороша, лучшая, на мой взгляд, из однокомпонентных. Наношу ее чем придется - зубочисткой, лезвием ножа, заточенным лопаткой обрезком литника и т.п. Сохнет быстро, в принципе, но я бы все-таки не советовал спешить с ошкуриванием. Лучше дайте просохнуть часов 10 (я обычно перед сном всё шпаклюю). Тогда у Вас точно никаких усадок не будет. Но имейте в виду, что шпаклевка мягче пластика, поэтому при шкурении-шлифовании шкурку обязательно наклеивайте на что-нибудь плоское. Будете прижимать ее пальцами - получите провал в месте шпаклевания.

В принципе, очень часто можно вообще без специальных модельных шпаклевок обойтись. Отличная замена - любой моментальный (он же циакриновый, он же цианоакрилатный, он же просто СА) клей. Только перед его нанесением пластик обязательно спиртом обезжирьте для лучшей адгезии. Высыхает за минуту, шкурится и шлифуется почти так же, как пластик. Для заполнения неправильной внутренней расшивки - лучший выбор, особенно, если потом поверх нужно новую резать. Он не выкрашивается, в отличие от модельных шпаклевок. Единственное условие - шкурку, опять-таки, на что-то твердое наклеивать надо. Циакрин несколько тверже пластика, при шкурении вокруг него можно провалы в пластике получить.

Вы еще про грунтовки спрашивали. По поводу грунтования перед окраской в моделистском сообществе есть два полярных мнения. Многие считают грунтовку обязательной. Огромная доля разумного в таком мнении есть. Грунтовка (Surface primer) обладает хорошей адгезией к пластику, а краски - хорошей адгезией к грунтовке. 

Другое мнение - если Вы пользуетесь хорошими красками (к ним относятся и перечисленные Вами Humbrol и TAMIYA), то грунтовка не нужна. Лишний слой покрытия на поверхности может скрыть мелкие детали. Хорошая краска и без грунтовки прилипнет на обезжиренную поверхность.

Я думаю, что у каждого моделиста есть свои наработанные и проверенные приемы для каждой ситуации. Я, например, никогда не грунтую пластик перед покраской эмалями. После тщательного обезжиривания бензином, а затем спиртом, эмаль достаточно прочно прилипает к поверхности и без всяких грунтовок. Для покраски фототравленых деталей (приборных досок, например, или привязных ремней) стараюсь пользоваться акриловыми красками - их адгезия к металлу выше, чем у эмалей. Если нет возможности покрасить травленку акрилом (например, какая-нибудь сетка на поверхности будет окрашена эмалью заодно со всей поверхностью), то, после обезжиривания, с помощью тонкой кисточки покрываю ее слоем "Футуры" (точнее Erdal Glanzer'а). Эмаль к "Футуре" прилипает достойно.

В обязательном порядке грунтую только детали из полиуретановой смолы, но только при условии, что это не кабины и не ниши шасси. Детали для кабин и ниш не грунтую - при их окрашивании липкие ленты не используются, а в дальнейшем пальцами за них никто не хватается, значит риска повредить краску даже с низкой адгезией нет.

Ну и еще грунтую в случае, если пластик темный, а модель должна быть белой. Тогда слой светло-серой или белой грунтовки очень помогает.




> И про аэрографы - хачу альтернативнае мнение!


По показанным ничего сказать не могу - с такими конкретно моделями не сталкивался. Но к мнению An-Z присоединюсь. Избегайте четвертого, это аэрограф с внешним смешением. Для моделизма ужасно неудобный, им только потолки белить  :)

----------


## R&R

> Про шпаклевание вопроса выше не нашел. Нашел про однокомпонентную шпаклевку TAMIYA.


О! Ёпрст! Я про грунтование имел ввиду! Спасибо, что затронули эту тему!  :D [/quote]

----------


## Sorm

Сегодня получил первый опыт по покраске деталей среднего размера.
До этого эксперементировал на экипаже.
Полный ...... В общем фигня какая то.
Краски фирменные Revell, белая матовая №5.
Пытался ею покрасить фрагмент. Краска тянется за кисточкой, остаются полосы. Получается поверхность жутко неровной факутры и различного оттенка (в зависимоти сколько куда краски попало)
Пробовал разводить - фирменный растовритель - нефига  :evil:  :evil: 
Че делать то?

Кстати, какой растворитель можно использовать для этой краски. А то на фирменном можно разорится ;-)

_____________________________________________
Стою на асфальте в лыжи обутый
То ли лыжи не едут ......

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Краски фирменные Revell, белая матовая №5.
> Пытался ею покрасить фрагмент. Краска тянется за кисточкой, остаются полосы. Получается поверхность жутко неровной факутры и различного оттенка (в зависимоти сколько куда краски попало)
> Пробовал разводить - фирменный растовритель - нефига  :evil:  :evil: 
> Че делать то?


Не сочтите за издевательство - аэрограф покупать. Даже простейший тайваньский покрасит ровнее любой кисточки.

А вообще, наилучшие результаты при покраске кистью дают краски Humbrol. Но и они с аэрографом не сравнятся.




> Кстати, какой растворитель можно использовать для этой краски. А то на фирменном можно разорится


Уайт-спирит. Чем выше степень очистки, тем лучше. Из проверенных и доступных порекомендовал бы для работы кистью Tikkurila Lakka-bensiini 1050 в желтой литровой бутылке. Есть она же в синей, по свойствам то же самое, но воняет сильнее.

----------


## An-Z

> ....Че делать то? ......


Покупайте аэрограф! Добится кисточкой ровного покрытия поверхности (тем более большой по площади) практически нереально.
Можете попробовать, просто для сравнения результатов, простейшие распылители, типа аэрозольного баллончика или "дембельского" распылитиля.

Лаки. Лаки в принципе можно использовать любые, но всё же лучше фирменные. НЦ-2ХХ бывает прозрачный, но чаще жёлтый, а зачем нам лишнии оттенки.. НЦ я применял для приготовления "серебрянки"..  сейчас пользуюсь готовой, от АКАНа... ихние лаки тоже хороши.. главное непереборщить с расбавителем и закрепителем, бывают ужасающие эффекты..

----------


## R&R

Проблема не впокупке аэрографа! Аэрограф, это пол-беды! ПРоблема в компрессоре! Ревеловский мембранный компрессор стоит почти 1000$ (!!!). Компрессор без рессивера для моделистов стоит 250$. Самому сделать рессивер не представляется возможным. В продаже есть масляные компрессоры переносные, его цена 100-150 долларов. Но проблема этих компрессоров неимоверный шум, хоть и есть отстойник, но воздух идет с конденсатом. Я работал с такими компрессорами. Мможет быть попробовать скрестить рессивер от масляного компрессора с компрессором для моделистов? В любом случае, это обойдется дешевле, чем покупать Ревеловский с не самыми лучшими рецензиями. Мощность строительного компрессора (рабочее давление) 8 атм. Мощность модельного компрессора - 1,6 атм. Что посоветуете?

----------


## Nazar

Какие-то Вы суммы нереальные называете
посмотрите внимательно этот сайтик и многое для Вас встанет на место
http://www.artmaterial.ru/index.php?...F0%E0%F4%E8%FF

И что такого сложного в производстве  рессивера :?: 
Не хотите делать сами ,в любом магазине автозапчастей,где есть запчасти Камаза,купите  камазовский рессивер,там даже "пердунчик" :D уже есть(клапан такой,для стравливания лишнего воздуха)
Лично я взял простой огнетушитель ,на 10литров,главное ведь это не рессивер,а редуктор,я рекомендую итальянскую фирму Camozzi,стоимость в магазинах газового оборудования,около 1000рублей
А вообще чаще читайте различные форумы
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img37/m740.shtml
там уже все прописанно  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Не хотите делать сами ,в любом магазине автозапчастей,где есть запчасти Камаза,купите  камазовский рессивер


Володя, читай информацию об авторе вопроса   :Wink:  
В Израиле с камазовскими ресиверами могут быть проблемы  :D

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, читай информацию об авторе вопроса   
> В Израиле с камазовскими ресиверами могут быть проблемы  :D


Согласен Юра,с Камазом скорее всего будут проблеммы,зато уж огнетушителей в Израиле,в свете того,что там твориться,  :( должно быть немерянно,тем более что,про камазовский рессивер,я сказал к слову,ну что вроде если не хочешь 1000$ платить,включи фантазию

А вообще,в ментах помнишь,Вася Рогов карбюратор в штатах на Волгу покупал :D

----------


## R&R

Спасибо, Уважаемый Nazar, за ссылки, но они у меня уже есть. Огнетушитель стоит столько же сколько и строительный компрессор. Геополитическое расположение страны не располагает к большому ассортименту товаров, размещенных на предложенных Вами сайтах. Я потратил на поиски магазинов подобного рода месяц. Месяц!!! В одном продают модели и краски (краски причем, только Ревеловские). В другом кое-какой инструмент и материалы - ни в одном ни в другом даже Тамиевских красок нет. Сказали, что есть еще один магазин на севере страны, но туда доехать и искать его без адреса - у меня нет такой возможности. 
Помимо фантазий нужно иметь возможность! У меня нет выходов на сварку и слесарное производство вообще!!! А если заказывать, то индивидуальный заказ выйдет мне в туже сумму, что и покупка нового компрессора от "Ревел". Может быть Вам и достанут здесь карбюратор от "Волги", но обойдется он Вам в стоимость "Жигулей", по местным меркам! 

Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Попробуйте обратиться на братский моделистский форум:
http://www.vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/0.htm
Регистрация потребуется, но она достаточно быстро приходит. Там народ из Израиля есть, Вам смогут помочь с поправкой на Ваши условия.
А вообще, чтобы не страдать от скудного ассортимента, пользуйтесь интернет-магазинами. И выбор несравненный, и цены иногда в разы ниже.

----------


## An-Z

> Спасибо, Уважаемый Nazar, за ссылки, но они у меня уже есть. Огнетушитель стоит столько же сколько и строительный компрессор. Геополитическое расположение страны не располагает к большому ассортименту товаров, размещенных на предложенных Вами сайтах. Я потратил на поиски магазинов подобного рода месяц. Месяц!!! В одном продают модели и краски (краски причем, только Ревеловские). В другом кое-какой инструмент и материалы - ни в одном ни в другом даже Тамиевских красок нет. Сказали, что есть еще один магазин на севере страны, но туда доехать и искать его без адреса - у меня нет такой возможности. 
> Помимо фантазий нужно иметь возможность! У меня нет выходов на сварку и слесарное производство вообще!!! А если заказывать, то индивидуальный заказ выйдет мне в туже сумму, что и покупка нового компрессора от "Ревел". Может быть Вам и достанут здесь карбюратор от "Волги", но обойдется он Вам в стоимость "Жигулей", по местным меркам! 
> 
> Спасибо за ответ!


Какой кошмар!! :shock:  Не представлял, что в Израиле всё настолько запущено.. Огнетущитель равен по цене строительному компрессору!!?? И при чём тут геополитическое положение страны и каким боком оно влияет на ассортимент российских интернет магазинов?? Первое, что Вы должны сделать в своей ситуации, это познакомиться в коллегами у себя под боком, наверняка есть какие то клубы или компании уже более продвинутых моделистов. Найдите их и познакомьтесь с нимим, этим вы съекономите себе массу сил и возможно денег. Эти люди уже прошли той дорогой которую Вы ищете!
О компрессоре. Вот вам вариант практический дармовой, воплощённый мной лет 15 назад и до сих пор работающий, правда с небольшими доработками.
1. Добываете компрессор. Любой. Я взял от старого выброшенного холодильника, лишь бы работал. Друг купил такой новый в Сервисе для холодильников - обошёлся в 40 баксов. Холодильников на наших свалках полно - проверьте свои.
2. Добываете "трубочки". Чем больше, тем лучше!! У меня около метра ушло на коммутацию компрессора с рессивером и манометром и ещё пара от компрессора к аэрографу. Если будете выкусывать компрессор от холодильника накусайте себе медных трубочек, пригодятся. Резиновые трубки должны иметь корд или избыточную толщину. У меня были резиновые, автомобильные, сейчас силиконовые - компактнее и более гибкие.
3. Ресивер. Он же "отстойник" для паров, а то и капелек масла. Страшно сказать, но первоначально его роль у меня выполняла обычная 3-х литровая банка, стеклянная, с закатанной крышкой. В крышке делал два отверстия под медные трубки одна подлинее - приёмная, покороче - выходная. Герметизация этого кошмара производилась просто, в банку шприцом закачивал грамм 100 приготовленной эпоксидной композиции, фиксировал трубки пластилином и переворачивал банку вверх дном. Через сутки рессивер был готов. Так как было опасение, что банку разорвёт, я её изолентой замотал, но ничего, пару лет проработала.
Вот в принципе и всё. Соединил трубками компрессор-рессивер-аэрограф ("Витебский") и всё заработало!! На дворе стоял 1989 год..
Вот так, практически из ничего, была создана вполне рабочая покрасочная машина, как видите ничего варить-сверлить на начальном этапе не надо, всё продаётся в тех же автозапчастях или находится на ближайшей свалке.. Так что выбирайте, платите деньги или займитесь творчеством!  :Wink:

----------


## Sorm

Че то тут все затихло. 
Расскажу как поборол таки я покраску (если можно так выразится)
Сам же и писал...




> Сегодня получил первый опыт по покраске деталей среднего размера. 
> До этого эксперементировал на экипаже. 
> Полный ...... В общем фигня какая то. 
> Краски фирменные Revell, белая матовая №5. 
> Пытался ею покрасить фрагмент. Краска тянется за кисточкой, остаются полосы. Получается поверхность жутко неровной факутры и различного оттенка (в зависимоти сколько куда краски попало) 
> Пробовал разводить - фирменный растовритель - нефига


КОроче бился я с этой краской долго. Сделал перерыв, взял другой цвет и покрасил другую деталь. Разница была разительная номного проще и симпатичней получилось. Вернулся к проблеме. Посомтрел покрашенные поверхности белой краской и заметил интересные особенности:
- цвет  - грязно белый
- фактура - неравномерная, глинестая.
Решил попробовать сменить краску. Пошел в магазин, пообщался с продавцами. Сказали что такой эффект может быть если краска замерзала.
Короче купил белую АКАН и остался доволен.
Вот так...........


Продолжение следует

----------


## An-Z

Видимо R&R пошёл искать на свалку выброшенный холодильник... :lol: 
2Sorm: Поздравляю с приобщением к АКАНу! Для покраски кисточкой лучше брать водорастворимую краску, для аэрографа на нитрооснове.
Будте аккуратны при разбавлении "металликов" фирменным растворителем, он агрессивен к некоторым видам полистирола, я чуть не помер, когда увидел как "расклёпанные" поверхности МРМского МиГ-19 окрашенные "ярким алюминием" медленно, но верно собираются в складочки..

----------


## Sorm

> Видимо R&R пошёл искать на свалку выброшенный холодильник...


  :D  :D 
Да ... я на свою каждое утро смотрю ;-)



> Поздравляю с приобщением к АКАНу! Для покраски кисточкой лучше брать водорастворимую краску, для аэрографа на нитрооснове.


Я купил на нитрооснове. Запах тяжелый, а так ничего. НО буду иметь в виду.  :? 
Вопрос: А есть ли какие нить сравнительные таблицы красок различных производителей?
И второй вопрос:
Как склеивать большие детали? Просто клей быстро подсыхает, пока намазываешь с одной стороны, с другой уже подсыхает ;-)

----------


## An-Z

:) эт да.. когда не надо, кругом холодильники валяются, когда надо.. пустота..
сравнительные таблицы красок можно поглядеть тут: http://rumodelism.com/sunduk/ - вообще, полезный ресурс!
большие по протяжённости детали проще клеить растворителем 646 с помощью шприца или стеклянного ресфейдера. Совмещаешь детали, подносишь кончик иглы (носик ресфейдера) к стыку деталей и стравливаешь потихоньку растворитель, он сам растекается по щели.. и так проходишь по всему периметру склейки. Растворитель сохнет быстрее клея и пластик разъедает не так сильно, удобно.

----------


## R&R

Хех! От народ - "на свалку"!!! Никуда я не пошел!!! Хотя нет, вру - пошел таки! Пошел по магазинам петлю рояльную искать, удумал вытяжку сделать. И шо вы думаете? Рояльная петля только на заказ, только длинной три метра, стоит, внимание, пятьдят долларов (!!!) и даже чуть больше. Как я плевался!!! Какие только эпитеты не вспомнились!!! А оргстекла вообще не нашел. Говорят - где-то есть маленький склад, но где - никто не занет. Трудно со всем этим! Ой как трудно!!! Вроде и страны с ноготок, а хрен чего найдешь.

А пропал я потому, что компрессор хочу таки купить. Черт с ними, с деньгами! Разобью на двенадцать платежей, за год расплачюсь. Только на работу устроюсь. Так шта-ааа, я с вами не прощаюсь!

----------


## An-Z

:lol:  И после этого нас будут продолжать прельщать прелестями капитализьма???  Абалдеть!!  А у нас всего ентого полно, и практически нахаляву..    :Wink:  
ну, если что, заходите..

----------


## Sorm

Ну что продолжим ;-)




> Если декаль плохо прилипла к краске, значит её надо размягчить. Размягчают у нас традиционно спиртом.. у них хитрыми жидкостями типа MicroSol MicroSet, я успешно использую весь арсенал этих средств, но иногда и они не помогают. Некоторые декали, "Канга" хорошо садится на модель бензином. Если ничего не помогает, можно декаль просто приклеить разведённым ПВА. Чтоб декаль ложилась хорошо, надо чтоб поверхность была глаждкая, поэтому считаю, что красить матовой краской модель, потом покрывать глянцевым лаком места под декали, а потом снова всё матовым лаком как то нерационально. Красьте глянцевой краской, спокойно наносите на неё декаль, а уж потом лаком нужной матовости..


Пробовал я искать вышеуказанную жидкость (не спирт, а MicroSol) не нашел. Отсюда вопрос об использовании спирта для деколей. Я правильно понял: деколь ложить в спирт, отделять от бумаги и клеить? Или по другому?..............

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Пробовал я искать вышеуказанную жидкость (не спирт, а MicroSol) не нашел. Отсюда вопрос об использовании спирта для деколей. Я правильно понял: деколь ложить в спирт, отделять от бумаги и клеить? Или по другому?..............


Ни в коем разе!!!

Сначала как обычно, опускаете декаль в воду, вытаскиваете, кладете на салфетку, даете отмокнуть, переводите декаль на заранее подготовленную поверхность, убираете излишки воды (салфеткой, бумажным полотенцем, ватной палочкой), а затем уже капаете капельку спирта на декаль. После этого декаль не трогаете и даете ей хорошенько высохнуть.

Но обязательно сначала проверьте на ненужной части декали как она будет реагировать на спирт. Некоторые декали могут просто развалиться.

----------


## Д.Срибный

И кстати, МикроСол (или его аналоги) можно купить почти в любом западном и-шопе - была бы кредитная карточка :-)

----------


## Sorm

> И кстати, МикроСол (или его аналоги) можно купить почти в любом западном и-шопе - была бы кредитная карточка


Тут ключевое слово "была бы".  Все планирую завести карточку для покупок в инете, но то не досуг, то еще по какой либо причине.... ;-)

----------


## Sorm

Это опять я.... Сборка идет медленно, но .... идет. Следующией вопросы:
1. Если появляется необходимость подрезать декаль, как это лучше сделать? На бумаге ... очень сложно рассмотреть границы и плюс тольщина самой бумаги. Тогда как?




> :)  валяются, когда надо.. пустота..
> большие по протяжённости детали проще клеить растворителем 646 с помощью шприца или стеклянного ресфейдера. Совмещаешь детали, подносишь кончик иглы (носик ресфейдера) к стыку деталей и стравливаешь потихоньку растворитель, он сам растекается по щели.. и так проходишь по всему периметру склейки. Растворитель сохнет быстрее клея и пластик разъедает не так сильно, удобно.


А точно 646? Че то пропробовал на остатках литника не пошло :-(

----------


## An-Z

Смотря что резать.. если буковки кодов вырезать или там какие другие линейные элементы, то обрезаю скальпелем (ессесно, очень хорошо заточенным) тут можно бумажку и не прорезать, достаточно отсечь лишний лаковый слой.. Если элемент декали сложной формы, то лучше всего вырезать тооненькими маникюрными ножницами.. у меня Zinger
Растворитель именно 646, ацетон сохнет быстро.. им я клеил протяжённые швы..  примерно так, складываешь половинки фюзеляжа, подносишь кончик рейсфейдера или иголку шприца к стыку и пускаешь капельку растворителя.. он сам по стыку растекается за счёт капилярного эффекта.. чуть сильнее сжимаешь.. и всё.. главный плюс, очень быстро высыхает и не сильно разъедает пластик если промахнёшься..
мелочёвку я так не клею..

----------


## Григорий

Оргосекло можно купить на склде - магазине В Холоне от 1мм до 60мм- размер - любой, цвет - все цвета радуги + различные рисунки = ох..ть можно от разнообразия.

----------


## R&R

Григорий! Ау, Григорий! Может тогда и с компрессором поможешь??? Я уже и в Германии выходы нашел, только пересылка многа деньгафф стоит  - 40 юрикаф за кило!

----------


## БРАТИШКА

ДОброго денёчка!!!
1. Огромное спасибо Дмитрию Срибному за лаконичные,терпимые и достаточно понятные ответы на вопросы без издёвок и нанайское непонимание новичков многих тонкостей.Побольше бы людей с таким подходом к делу.
2.В городе Харькове не так много точек реализации товаров для авиамоделистов(всего два крохотных отдела в двух универмагах).Ассортимент не ахти какой,но самое обидное что реализаторы полные профаны в отношении того что продают.Хотя кое какой выбор всё таки имеется.По этому много умного можно почерпнуть на этом форуме и большое спасибо тем кто отвечает на вопросы новичков и делится опытом.
3.Увидел в магазине наборы сухих красок(как написано на ценнике для придаия эффектов старения,масляных следов и следов от погодных условий) и кисточки к ним.Наборы представляют собой что то на подобие сухих красок для женской косметики и кисточки такие же...
-подскажите на сколько эффективная это штука и как с ней работать?
-я так понимаю для выделения расшивки это не подойдёт?
-как это будет держаться на модели и надо ли чем то закреплять?
спасибо.

----------


## Gleb

Dobrij den vsem!
Ia tozhe nachinaiuschij. Ogromnoe spasibo vsem kto uchavstvuet v etom forume i otvechaet na "tupie" voprosy nachinaiuschih :)
Ia hochu sprosit neskolko voprosov.
1. Compressor. 
Pochemu compressor obiazatelno dolzhen byt s receiverom?
Zdes ssylki gde mozhno kupit kompressor and air brush 
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...air+compressor
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdep...FQlaPgod9krA2Q

2. Kraski.
Pochemu vse polzuiutsia nitro kraskami? Pochemu akrilikovye huzhe? Ved s akrilikovymi prosche rabotat potomu chto oni mojutsia vodoj. Ia nachal probovat Model Master. Na moj (absolutno ne profesionalnyj) vzgliad ochen ne ploho lozhitsia. No teper ia ne uveren mozhet byt nuzhno polzovatsis nitro :(

3. Rasshivka.
Chto takoe rasshivra? (Sorry for stupid question)

Zaranee spasibo,
Proshu proschenie za ne cyrilic,

Gleb

----------


## Lelick009

По поводу ресивера:
Большенство компрессоров поршневые или мембранные, поэтому нагнетают воздух "толчками", а ресивер помагет их сгладить, также можно "накопить воздух" в ресивере и отключить компрессор.
Оптимальный объем ресивера от 2 до 5 литров, больше не имеет смысла.
Лично у меня самодельный ресивер из старого сифона (3 литра), покрывает потребности полностью.
Еще желательно регулировать давление воздуха перед аэрографом.

Краски:
Ну во первых не все, во втрорых и не "нитро" (кстати понятие "нитро-краска" не совсем правильное, правильнее говорить - на нитроуретановой основе, что обуславливает скорость высыхания)

Из фирменных модельных красок большей популярностью пользуются две:
ЭМАЛИ и АКРИЛЫ

Эмали - достаточно просты в использовании, имеют хорошую укрывистость, не трубуют предварительной грунтовки поверхности, имеют хорошую атгезию с пластиком. Можно попытаться разбавить обычными растворителями (всегда надо пробовать на ненужном куске пластика немножко краски)
Минус - токсичность

Акрилы - имеют несколько меньшую по сравнению с эмалями укрывистость (тонкий слой акрила слегка прозрачен, что впрочем можно обратить в плюс, при определенных приемах, например при выделении расшивки), требуют предварительную грунтовку поверхности.
Плюсы - Не токсичны, имеют малое время полимеризации (высыхания).

Кстати присутствует заблуждение, что акрилы растворяются водой - это не так, после полимеризации водой акрил не смоешь, да и для разведения густых акрилов используют не воду (краска может расслоиться, скукожиться), а спирт , а лучше взять, фирмовый растворитель.

Говорить, что какая-то из красок лучше или хуже не верно, ОНИ ПРОСТО РАЗНЫЕ, И ТРЕБУЮТ РАЗНЫХ ПРИЕМОВ ДО И ПРИ ПОКРАСКЕ.

И еще совет: Обязательно пробуйте все краски где нибудь на не видимом месте и тщательно обезжиривайте поверхности перед покраской (и не еште копченую скумбрию перед работой).

Для БРАТИШКИ: все сухие пигменты не держатся никак, их применение подразумевает последующее применение лака (глянц, мат, полумат).

Внимательно читайте ветки, процедуры достаточно подробно описаны, вплоть до последовательности нанесения.

УДАЧИ ВСЕМ!

----------


## Lelick009

Расшивка - имитация зазоров между отдельными листами обшивки самолета. Бывает внутренняя и наружная (делалась на старых наборах, ныне редко встречается).

----------


## Aleks.KARF

> Перерыл свой архив сайтов, но про метод работы "сухуой кистью" ничего не нашел. Просто пишуть "окраска сухой кистью", а описнания нет


.

Мой метод работы заключается в следующем: я просто растираю краску на куске картона от коробки модели практически до высыхания и в процессе обработки натираю кисть об это пятно.

----------


## Gleb

Bolshoe spasibo za otvety.
Hochu podelitsia interesnym saitom. Nashol sluchaino
http://www.naritafamily.com/howto/howtoindex.htm

----------


## Tali

> Bolshoe spasibo za otvety.
> Hochu podelitsia interesnym saitom. Nashol sluchaino
> http://www.naritafamily.com/howto/howtoindex.htm


ого... интересненько..

----------


## novice

здравствуйте все.
присоединюсь к легиону новичков, тусующихся здесь? со своими вопросами. :)

БРАТИШКЕ,

в Харькове, в парке Артема был модельный рынок и, по-моему, клуб. что уже нет?

An-Z,

_> складываешь половинки фюзеляжа, подносишь кончик рейсфейдера или иголку шприца к стыку и пускаешь капельку растворителя.._

а то же cамое можно сделать при помощи «Contacta Liquid Professional» фирмы Revell. или клей слишком густой для этого? у меня, вообще-то, проблема не только с пересыханием клея на длинных деталях во время нанесения. если клея нанесено много, он проступает на стыках и оставляет либо разводы, либо жуткие отпечатки пальцев. :(

и еще раз к вопросу  покраски без аэрографа. есть вроде аэрозоли от Tamiya. сталкивался кто-то?

----------


## Lelick009

По поводу окраски из баллонов:
1. Достаточно проблематично купить все необходимые цвета и оттенки (а смешать уже не получится).
2. Учитывая стоимость баллонов, уже при покраске двух-трех моделей покупка аэрографа себя вполне окупает.
3. Учитывая толщину факела из баллона (и его ненастраиваемость), проблематично окрасить тонкие линии, без нанесения масок.
4. При покраске мелких мелких деталей почти вся краска улетает в трубу, а при покраске с малого расстояния могут получиться подтеки.

Это минусы, а плюсов, кроме относительной простоты приобретения вроде - бы и нет.

Если посчитать по деньгам (для начала):
1 - подать объявление и купить "с рук" старого "БЕЛОРУСА" - около 1000р.
(покупать новый из-за тепершнего качества неоправданно).
2 - снять, найти, купить компрессор от холодильника - от 0 до 1000р.
3 - ресивер - любая емкость 1,5-3литра, способная выдержать давление в 3 очка - 300р.
4 - для очистки воздуха - топливный фильтр - 40р.
5 - трубки, и пр. - 100р.
ИТОГО: около 2500р. - цена десяти баллонов с краской.
А теперь посчитайте во сколько цветов нужно покрасить одну модель.

Так, что покупка аэрографа неотвратима, как с экономической, так и с качественной стороны.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

По балонам: ИМХО неплохая вещь, особено для "бандур" - больших моделей.
По клубу: в парке Артема на Московск.пр. клуб собирается по воскресениям, но ИМХО он совсем обеднел в последнее время - на книжном рынке и то большая тусовка собирается.

----------


## novice

> An-Z,

> > складываешь половинки фюзеляжа, подносишь кончик рейсфейдера
> или иголку шприца к стыку и пускаешь капельку растворителя..

> а то же cамое можно сделать при помощи «Contacta Liquid Professional»
> фирмы Revell

блин, я глупый  :Biggrin:  это, на самом, деле был вопрос:
а то же cамое можно сделать при помощи «Contacta Liquid Professional» фирмы Revell?

Lelick009,

с Вашим выводом абсолютно согласен, но есть сложности типа частых переездов. и таскать еще и  компрессор... да и тяжело мне в текущей стране проживания найти Вами перечисленное. :) (кстати, есть ли здесь на форуме пражане?) я аэрозоли рассматриваю, как временное, мобильное, решение.

поэтому еще пара вопросов:
есть перезаряжаемые аэрозоли (хотя, наверно вряд ли)?

зачем красить мелкие детали аэрозолем/аэрографом? разве кокпиты, ниши шасси и т. д. красят не кистями?

потратившим время на ответы огромное спасибо. я еще вопросов принесу. :)

----------


## Lelick009

Как временное решение баллоны, конечно лучше, чем кисточка.

Зачем красить мелкие детали аэрографом? 

Меньше толщина слоя краски, т.е. не смазывается фактура детали, на травленку нанести краску кисточкой намного сложнее, и пр.
Плюс при покраске аэрографом результат менее зависит от сноровки и опыта (ИМХО).

Кокпиты, ниши и подобное - аэрографом,
Рычажки, кнопочки, шланги - конечно кисточкой, иногда иголкой.

Понятие маленькая деталь - достаточно относительное: 10х10мм, 5х5мм или 1х1мм, откуда начинается "маленькость".


Удачи!

----------


## novice

Lelick009,

а как Вы склеиваете длинные детали (типа фюзеляжа, плоскостей)?
а то у меня проблемы с отпечатками пальцев на выступившем клее.
AN-Z предлагал свой способ, но я не знаю, насколько это реально с
клеями типа ТАМИИ или РЕВЕЛА.

----------


## Lelick009

А за чем при склеивании пальцы?, есть зажимы, прищепки, малярный скотч, нитки и пр.

Наношу на каждую половинку балальной зубочисткой один слой клея (обычный "Моделист"), потом второй. Клей несколько размягчает пластик, складываю половинки, выравниваю, прижимаю друг к другу при этом размягченный пластик вылызит своеобразной "колбаской" и фиксирую вышеописанными устройствами. После высыхания клея, "колбаска" срезается, ошкуривается, шпатлюется (использую Тамиевкую шпатлевку), опять ошкуривается мелкой наждачкой 600-800.

Достаточно протяженные швы можно склеивать участками по 100-150мм, склеил, высохло, пошел дальше.

УДАЧИ!

----------


## animator

А как точно перенести линии расшивки (допустим на крыло) чтобы потом все это дело нарезать? Не на глаз же?

----------


## Lelick009

Точно перенести с чего? с "чертежей", скачанных из И-нета?, а кто поручится за их достоверность? или Вы счастливый обладатель рабочей тех. документации из КБ или Предприятия-Изготовителя?

Для получения более-менее достоверной информации сравниванию все найденные "чертежи", фотографии, схемы и пр., после достижения консенсуса, действительно "на глазок" делаю разметку будущей расшивки, а уже потом прорезаю ее "скрабером".

При нарезке удобно пользовать тонкую металл. линейку, для криволинейных швов полезно сделать лекало из металл. фольги, можно преобрести "фирмовое" лекало, где уже есть отверстия разных размеров и радиусов под лючки и др.
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=VE0280

----------


## animator

Спасибо. Не, мне просто интересно кто как переносит линии и прочие лючки. Может есть какие хитрости.?

----------


## Andriu

Купил недавно компрессор "MIOL" Россия цена 20$ давление 2.8 Бар .Мне понравилось

----------


## Stalkers20051

Здравствуйте!! Вопрос совсем для полного новичка! Купил свою первую модель, Вертолет К-50, прочел инструкцию, приступил к сборке.
1) Объясните пожалуйста про покраску.... Каждую деталь нужно сначало окрашивать, а потом клеить? Я имею ввиду не корпус,  а мелкие детали типа оружия, пилота, и.т.д, или наоборот??
2)переодически по неопытности пачкаю клеем корпус модели, как его удолить не испортив модель???
3)как правильно клеить мелкие детали?? Просто с этим целая проблемма например механизм винта содержит уйму мелких деталей, клеить их сложно, а совсем мелкие укорачиваются от клея и потом не встают на место!!

----------


## An-Z

1) Мелкие детали лучше всего окрашивать отдельно, а потом приклеивать на готовую модель. Хотя иногда уместно окрашивать всё в сборе. Подумайте сами, как вам в дальнейшем красить ту или иную деталь, если вы её намертво приклеите. Если вы не видите в этом проблемы, то клейте..
2) Берёте наждачную бумагу зернистостью 400-600 и трёте запорченное место, потом полируете войлоком. Если царапины видны можно пройтись более тонкой наждачкой 1000-1500. Такая возня воспитывает у моделиста аккуратность и бережливость...
3) Для мелких деталей используйте пинцет, клея не должно быть много, если деталь очень нежная, можно попробовать приклеить её цианакрилом (Супермоментом). Помните - много клея на детали, это плохо!

----------


## Stalkers20051

спасибо за помощ, можно приступать :Smile:

----------


## егоров макс

> Решил создать отдельную тему куда буду забивать вопросы в процессе сборки и создания модели. Прошу сильно не пинать и тему не удалять потому, что отношу себя к категории "чайникофф" причем - пустых   :)  Да и в темах подобного рода на сайтах моделистов не всегда можно найти ответы на все вопросы. Может быть уважаемые модераторы пришпилят это тему? Помимо вопросов хочу описывать процесс создания, для таких же, как я!
> 
> И так! Поехали? Купил себе модел самолета масштабом 1:48. Почему? Модели самолетов большего масштаба, на мой взгляд, мелковаты, а меньшего слишком громоздки да и цена кусается - от 40$ и выше! Модель самолета P-47D "NOZE ART" фирмы Academy. Вторую модель подарили, это A-1H SKYRAIDER фирмы Revell.
> 
> Вопрос первый! С какой начать свой путь в мир миниатюры?
> 
> Согласно инструкции модели Revell`а купил краски той же фирмы потому, что они каталогизированы и каждый цвет имеет свою маркировку в отличии от Academy. Конечно Academy`я в этом плане дает возможность полету фантазии, но это не для новичка. Согласно инструкции Academy`и можно подобрать цвета для модели, сравнивая по названию, что я и сделал, надписав в инструкции номера цветов Revell. 
> О краске! Точнее, о её цене! Одна баночка Revell 14 мл стоит три доллара, но так как я брал сразу много (больше десяти), то мне сделали скидку в 1$ на каждую (прелести капиталистического мира :)  ).  Здесь я первый раз лоханулся  :) ! Оказывается, что краски для моделистов выпускаются несколькими фирмами. Те, что мне известны на данный момент и доступны в продаже, это TAMIYA и HUMBROL Heller. 
> 
> ...


я совершенно новый человек на форуме  мне тоже интересно обсолютно всё . с чего начинать , что покупать . помогите советом .

----------


## An-Z

прежде всего не надо делать такие гиганские цитаты, это не хорошо, за это ругают и наказывают...
Чтоб получить нормальный ответ, потрудитесь сформулировать свои вопросы. Какие у Вас интересы, к чему душа лежит, много ли финансов и свободного времени готовы выделить для хобби, тогда и ответы будут более предметные на пользу именно Вашему делу

----------


## Артём Михалыч

Добрый день.
Не подскажете, где в Красноярске находится магазин моделей и инструментов/декалей и тд. 

Второй вопрос - как вы определяете, какие исходные части модели из коробки требуют доработки (урезания, удлинения и тд)? по фотографиям?

Я новичок, решил пока взяться за 1/72.

Артём

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Второй вопрос - как вы определяете, какие исходные части модели из коробки требуют доработки (урезания, удлинения и тд)? по фотографиям?


Приветствую!

В первую очередь, подбираются чертежи самолета, чертежи часто публикуются в авиационных журналах, книгах, изданиях для моделистов.
Затем чертежи подгоняются в нужный масштаб, за основу при этом берутся достоверно известные геометрические размеры самолета, например - размах крыльев. Затем чертежи печатаются в нужном масштабе и модель самолета вкладывается в эти чертежи.

Вот, например, как Петр Берестовой и Тарас Ткаченко сделали это для модели Су-25:
http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...mono/index.htm

Безусловно, фотографии в нужном ракурсе могут прояснить неясные моменты.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Я новичок, решил пока взяться за 1/72.
> Артём


Артём, не заморачивайтесь пока подгонкой модели к чертежам, тем более что не всегда они точно передают образ самолёта. На начальном этапе достаточно просто аккуратно собрать модель и покрасить её, нанести декали и т.д. Главное чтоб Вам это занятие понравилось, а всевозможные тонкости понимать станете со временем...

----------


## Артём Михалыч

Благодарю за советы.

Опыт тренировок по сборке "из коробки" уже присутствует, поэтому пытаюсь шагнуть на более высокий и интересный уровень, в котором пока новичок.

И еще один вопрос - в сети можно достать чертежи?
Или они только на бумаге?

Артём

----------


## An-Z

да, конечно, начните просмотр отсюда http://www.airwar.ru/
а всячески монографии для моделистов покачать можно с http://megamagzone.com/ и ему подобным ресурсам...

----------


## Lelick009

http://www.farposst.ru/ 
достаточно много монографий в одном месте

----------


## Carrey

По теме ("Сборка авиамодели с нуля"):

1. Заготавливаем фотографии и чертежи, печатаем в масштабе боковую проекцию и сечения



2. Вырезаем, наклеиваем на лист полистирола (1 - 2 мм), выпиливаем, выклеиваем каркас



3. Полосками тонкого полистирола (0.3 - 0.5 мм) оклеиваем каркас, шпаклюем, шлифуем



4. Выпиливаем отъёмные части (окна кабины, створки люков шасси и т.д.)

5. Выклеиваем из полистирола, шпаклюем, шлифуем, пристыковываем на штифты консоли

6. Оклеиваем алюминиевой самоклейкой, притираем стальным шариком и бамбуковой зубочисткой, нарезаем расшивку и лючки, наклёпываем

7. Красим, вставляем оптику, стёкла, шасси, мелочёвку

http://foto.inbox.lv/carrey/Su-34
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...39cf47c0b8357d

...продолжение следует (если не сдохну  :Cool: ).

----------


## An-Z

:Eek:  Обалдеть!

----------


## Kasatka

мда.. труд титанический =)

----------


## Carrey

Не, ну если кто может подсказать чего-нибудь на тему шпаклёвки, я послушаю. Пока нашёл только автомобильную полиэфирную с отвердителем, полимеризуется за 5 минут, а через 15 уже по твёрдости как пенобетон, приходится грызть отрезным армированным диском в микромоте на 20 000 об/мин. Хотелось бы чего-нибудь неусаживающегося, со временем полимеризации около 10-15 минут, без особого разогрева при реакции, ну и, ессесснно, бюджетного. 

Или у партии путь один - бальза?

----------


## MAX

Цыакрин и сода. Предположим, щель промазывается цыакрином и сверху посыпается содой. Через 30 секунд можно обрабатывать.

----------


## An-Z

По вашим объёмам работ автомобильная полиэфирная самое ОНО, бюджетнее не найти..

----------


## Carrey

Ну так и я о том же. Шлифую помаленьку. Дошпаклёвывать дырки буду тамиевской или миллипутом (хотя он, падла, слабо липкий для шпаклевания - для скульптур только хорош).

Максим, представляете ориентировочно размер Су-34 в 1/32? Соду я ещё, предположим, найду в таких кол-вах, а вот суперклей - вряд ли.

----------


## An-Z

Вместо миллипута попробуйте "эпоксилин" моментовский, к пластику липнет хорошо, обрабатывается отлично и стоит в 4-5 раз дешевле миллипута

----------

